# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Latest Soaplife Spoilers

## Kim

Click on Image to enlarge.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

coool thanks

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks

----------


## Kim

Click on image to enlarge.

----------


## pinkles14

Marc's got a daughter he kept her quite

----------


## Kim

Click to enlarge:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

who is Ben?

----------


## Becksfanz

Im sorry that this post has nothing to do with family affair spoilers but see on the right below how many posts u have posted, why it say money and how many money?

----------


## Kim

The money thing is to do with the petz. You get Â£5 petz money for every post you make, Â£7 for every new thread that you start, Â£25 for every person you refer to soapboards and random bursts of money for viewing certain threads.

----------


## Kim



----------


## Kim



----------


## Jada-GDR

looks cool!

----------


## Bryan

noooo its all going to be over!   :Crying:   its an outrage! common another channel please pick it up!

----------


## Kim

There are no more soaplife spoilers for family affairs, could a mod please close this thread.

----------


## Bryan

> There are no more soaplife spoilers for family affairs, could a mod please close this thread.


  :Crying:  

closing thread  :Smile:

----------

